# framebuffer kernelconfig - konsole in 1280x800 [solved]

## pieter_parker

ich will die linux konsole in 1280x800 laufen lassen, hab mir schon einiges an infos dazu ergoogelt

vga=0x360 muss in der grub.conf bei der zeile fuer den kernel mit dazu

in der kernel config muss ich versa frambuffer, vga konsole support und video mode selection support anmachen

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    Console display driver support  --->

      <*> Framebuffer Console support

Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support
```

ok die hab ich an, aber wo soll das mit dem video mode selection sein ?

bei den abhaengigkeiten blicke ich nicht durch was ich nun anmachen muss damit was anderes was ich dann anmachen muss die option video mode selction mir gibt

wie funktioniert dasLast edited by pieter_parker on Sun Jul 12, 2009 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Sicher, dass du "video mode selection" meinst? Wenn ich durch meine .config greppe, bekomm ich nur 

```
[ph030@hikaru][~] grep -i video /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y
```

Falls du es noch nicht weisst, du kannst in `make menuconfig` suchen, einfach '/' eingeben, Suchstring eingeben und wenn was gefunden wird, stehen da - sofern vorhanden - auch die nötigen Deps mit drin.

----------

## pieter_parker

ueber

/

finde ich nichts dazu in der kernel config

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    Console display driver support  --->

      <*> Framebuffer Console support

Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support
```

ich hab nun diese beiden kernel optionen angemacht, kernel neugebaut

in der grub.conf in der zeile fuer den kerlen " vga=0x360" angehaengt und rebootet

die konsole laeuft nun in 855x480, aber nicht in 1280x800 wie sie sollte

google sagt mir das "vga=0x360" fuer 1280x800 da ist, woran koennte es liegen das es bei mir aber die aufloesung auf 855x480 stellt ?

----------

## avx

Schuss ins Blaue: schreib mal vga=ask rein, reboote, lass die Auflösungen scannen und schau, ob und mit was die gewünschte Auflösung eingetragen ist.

----------

## pieter_parker

es wird angezeigt

368 1280x800x8 vesa

369 1280x800x16 vesa

36A 1280x800x32 vesa

(und noch dutzende andere)

ich nehme mal an das x8 x16 und x32 die farbtiefe sind ? welche sollte ich verwenden ?

36A hab ich probiert, funktioniert problemlos

ist es auch moeglich die aufloesung 2560x1600 zu nutzen ?

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> ich nehme mal an das x8 x16 und x32 die farbtiefe sind ?

 Jup, das sind die entsprechenden Bit-Werte.

 *Quote:*   

> welche sollte ich verwenden ?

 Kommt natürlich drauf an. Wenn du im Framebuffer z.B. mit mplayer Filme schauen möchtest oder mit GIMP spielen, bietet sich was hohes an, ansonsten ist 8-Bit eigentlich ausreichend. Ich wüßte jetzt nicht, ob's Probleme zwischen X11<->VT gibt, wenn da unterschiedliche Tiefen laufen, mußt du im Zweifel ausprobieren.

 *Quote:*   

> ist es auch moeglich die aufloesung 2560x1600 zu nutzen ?

 Dürfte wohl in erster Linie auf dein Panel ankommen, sollte in der Theorie klappen. Durch googlen grad gefunden, vielleicht hilft dir das 

```
cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Durch googlen grad gefunden, vielleicht hilft dir das 
> 
> ```
> cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
> ```
> ...

 Nein das wird ihm nichts ausgeben, da er kein "uvesafb" verwendet.

----------

## avx

Upsa, da hab ich mich wohl verlesen *schäm*  :Sad: 

----------

## pieter_parker

bei einem anderen system habe ich ebenfalls

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

      <*> Framebuffer Console support
```

in der kernel config eingeschaltet und den neuen kernel dann mit der option "vga=ask" gebootet

er zeigt mir dann aber nur ein paar aufloesungen die alle mit 80xXX beginnen an, eine graesslicher als die andere

die grafikkarte ist eine geforce7300 und der bildschirm kann 1280x1024 darstellen

auf zwei anderen systemen (einmal auch nvidia und einmal ati grafikkarte) hat es mit diesen kernel optionen prima hingehauen, nur warum hier nicht ?

beim booten der aktuellsten gentoo minimal disc hatte ich jedenfalls eine hoere aufloesung, welche genau weiss ich nicht

brauche ich noch irgendwelche kernel optionen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich den aufloesung in der konsole auf 1280x1024 gestellt _?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie bekomme ich den aufloesung in der konsole auf 1280x1024 gestellt _?

----------

## Josef.95

Magst du nicht selbst mal in den Dokumentationen, die es zuhauf gibt, nachschauen?

zb 

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
```

oder auch zu dem generischen "uvesafb" 

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt
```

 und http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## pieter_parker

die beiden text dateien habe ich mir durchgelesen

ich habs schon soviel dazu gelesen das ich verwirrt bin

ich hab wie schon gesagt 

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

      <*> Framebuffer Console support
```

im kernel angemacht, bei der kernelzeile habe ich "vga=ask" hinzugefuegt und den kernel gebootet, er zeigt mir dann aber nur aufloesungen mit 80xXX beginnen an, ich moechte 1280x1024 benutzen

warum funktioniert das bei dem einem system nicht und bei 2 anderen hat es problemlos wie beschrieben funktioniert ?

----------

